# ما يلزم مهندس الميكاترونكس



## ahmad yehya (20 ديسمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا مهندس ميكاترونكس سنة ثالثة ... 
حاب اسال ايش لازم اخذ دورات تلزمني انا كمهندس... 
ابدا فيها من الان ..
حتى لما اتخرج تكون لي الافضلية ... 
مع العلم انا احب تخصصي ولان الميكاترونكس متشعب محتار ايش اعمل ​


----------



## عبدالله ابو (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*مساعدة*

اخي في عندك طريقة استطيع بها التواصل مع مهندسي ميكاترونيك متخرجين 
لاني خلصت الثانوية واريد ان اعرف هل للميكاترونيك واقع ممتاز وهل مستقبله ممتاز (من حيث الوظائف وطلب سوق العمل ....
ولك الف شكر


----------



## ramykhalilq (19 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز 
انصحك كمهندس ميكاترونيكس حديث التخرج ..ان تاخذ كورسات في التحكم بدأا من الكلاسيك كنترول ومكونات دائرة التحكم الخاص باي ماكينة مثل الريلاي والكونتاكتور والافور لود والسيركيت براكر الى المبرمج المنطقي PLC برمجته وتوصيلاته ودورة في ال AC Machines وتوصيلاتها الستار والدلتا وامتى استار وامتى دلتا وال ASD or VFD الذي يوفر سرعات للمواتير واتجاهات وكيفية قراءة بيانات المواتير وتوفير الحماية اللازمة لها
وكيفية اختيار السلوك سماكتها وطولها على اساس الاحمال او التيار المار بها
انصحك بتحميل كتب التحكم لوجيه جرجس والبدء بالقراءة واخذ كورسات عمليه فيما سبق ذكره والله الموفق


----------

